# Bike?



## rickyd (Nov 27, 2016)

Saw this today owner thought it was bicycle motor anyone here recocognize it as such? Know what it really is? Thanks Rick


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 27, 2016)

If it's not one, it should be put on one.


----------



## bobcycles (Nov 27, 2016)

looks a bit like Monark Super Twin ....


----------



## StoneWoods (Nov 28, 2016)

I second the monark super twin


----------



## rickyd (Nov 28, 2016)

If I could get a 3rd on monark super twin I'd try to buy it to flip HA


----------



## bricycle (Nov 28, 2016)

Kool, but NOT Monark Supertwin This looks like a 4 cycle mill.
It also has an up-draft carb!
Think it may be a 6hp Lauson outboard powerhead


----------



## rickyd (Nov 28, 2016)

Thanks bri I looked at some monarks after posting this and have decided its not one.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 28, 2016)

Yup Lauson...

https://www.google.com/search?q=lauson+twin+outboard&biw=1280&bih=879&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjZ7vP7sMzQAhULl1QKHWO-ARAQ_AUIBygC#imgrc=AzZzG-r8Qg7Z3M:


----------

